# SJ Team interview on Radio 2



## DuckToller (7 August 2012)

Anyone else catch it?  Thought it was very funny, sounds like they walked out of Greenwich Park still in their jods, did the interview for the BBC, then headed straight to the nearest pub and stayed there until the early hours.  

Oh to have been at the Greenwich Arms last night.  They didn't have to buy a single drink either by the sound of it.


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

Top men. Typical showjumpers.  I actually said 'Do you think they went to the pub or found a hospitality place.  Good for them - they deserve it - and have a day to recover before individuals!


----------

